
Amazon Cloud Drive - prostoalex
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/home/
======
david_shaw
It seems like it was only a matter of time before Amazon released a product
like this. With so much leverage over major cloud storage (they do, after all,
run S3), it seems silly that so many other companies have launched profitable
products on their storage platform.

I think that the $59.99/year is borderline expensive for "unlimited storage,"
but $12/year for unlimited photos? I've been using Google Drive for that until
now, and I think I'm going to switch over fairly immediately. That's a crazy
good deal, especially for high-resolution photo storage.

